# Công ty TNHH Sản xuất thương mại CANTECH - Cần tuyền 2 Thợ Phụ gò hàn.



## vietnet24h (12 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Công ty TNHH Sản xuất thương mại CANTECH*

Cần tuyền 2 Thợ Phụ gò hàn.

Công ty TNHH SX & TM Cantech đến nay đã có gần 20 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực sản xuất phụ kiện cho xe bán tải . Nhu cầu sử dụng xe bán tải ngày một lớn đồng nghĩa với việc nhu cầu lắp đặt sử dụng phụ kiện cho xe cũng tăng lên rất nhanh và sôi động .Thế nhưng trước đây khách hàng Việt Nam muốn lắp đặt phụ kiện cho xe thì phải đặt mua hàng của Thái Lan, Trung Quốc với khoảng thời gian chờ đợi kèm theo những chi phí đi kèm không đáng có thì mới có thể sở hữu được phụ kiện ưng ý cho chiếc xe của mình . Thêm vào đó là sự biến động bất ổn của tỷ giá làm cho khách hàng Việt Nam phải chịu thua thiệt sau mỗi lần giá đô hay tệ lên cao .Thì bây giờ nắm bắt và hiểu được những bất cập đó của khách hàng cùng với niềm đam mê , kinh nghiệm dày dặn và sự sáng tạo không ngừng nghỉ, công ty Cantech đã sản xuất thành công hơn 20 mặt hàng cho xe bán tải chủ yếu là các sản phẩm : Cản trước xe bán tải, cản sau xe bán tải, vai thể thao xe bán tải, bậc bước xe bán tải, nóc baga xe bán tải, giáp gầm xe bán tải,… cùng nhiều loại phụ kiện như : móc kéo , đèn báo , đèn soi khác . Các sản phẩm của Cantech trước khi trở thành thành phẩm đều phải trải qua những khâu kiểm tra sàng lọc kỹ càng từ những mối hàn nét cắt cho đến lớp sơn , tất cả được thực hiện tỉ mỉ , chính xác để sản phẩm khi đến tay khách hàng phải là những sản phẩm đạt tiêu chuẩn và tốt nhất .

Chiến lược phát triền của Cantech là luôn đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm tốt nhất, mẫu mã đa dạng, dịch vụ hợp lý, giá thành cạnh tranh . Mỗi ngày trôi qua ,Quý khách sẽ nhận thấy một Cantech không ngừng nỗ lực hoàn thiện từng ngày trong cả sản xuất và dịch vụ , vì tương lai, vì mối quan hệ bền chặt với khách hàng .

*VỊ TRÍ CẦN TUYỂN DỤNG*

THỢ GÒ HÀN PHỤ: Công ty Cantech cần tuyển 2 thợ gò hàn phụ chuyên sản xuất, thi công đóng các hàng độ xe bán tải.

*MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC*

– Đã làm thợ gò hàn trong các xưởng sản xuất.

– Sản xuất thao tác các loại vật liệu chính là sắt, niloc,..

– Chuyên sản xuất đồ độ xe bán tải

– Đọc hiểu bản vẽ kỹ thuật và ra kích thước

– Trực tiếp sản xuất tại xưởng

– Lắp ráp, thi công tại xưởng

*Đọc YÊU CẦU CHUNG*

– Tuổi đời: Không dưới 16 tuổi và không quá 55 tuổi. Đồng thời phải có sức khỏe bình thường.

– Lý lịch: Có lý lịch nhân thân rõ ràng (CMND và hộ khẩu), không phạm pháp, không nghiện các chất kích thích, nghiện rượu bia.

– Kinh nghiệm: Trên 6 tháng làm việc ở vị trí thợ phụ ở các công ty

– Am hiểu các loại máy từ cầm tay đến máy lớn.

– Chịu khó, ham học hỏi, làm hết trách nhiệm, hòa đồng, gắn bó với công ty.

*MỨC LƯƠNG ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG*

– Lương thợ phụ: Lương căn bản quy đổi tương ứng 300.000-350.000đ/ngày .

*YÊU CẦU HỒ SƠ VÀ THỜI HẠN NHẬN THỢ PHỤ*

Ưu tiên nhận thợ gò hàn làm ngay. Ưu tiên thợ giỏi

Không cần hồ sơ, chỉ cần mang CMND bản gốc kèm hộ khẩu photo để đối chiếu. Khi thử việc thấy tay nghề đạt, chúng tôi sẽ yêu cầu bổ sung hồ sơ sau.

Làm việc tại: 809 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Đặng Xá, Gia Lâm, Hà Nội.

Điện thoại: 0855538868

Thời hạn: Còn tin là còn tuyển.


----------

